# P.E. Certificate for your wall



## Catatonic (Jan 5, 2007)

Does anyone know how the P.E. Certificate that you hang on the wall from the state (in my case Virginia) is obtained? Do they send you that info with your passing letter?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2007)

dont know about Virgina but in Georgia they sent me something that said If I wanted one I would have to buy it seperately :ZZZ:


----------



## Catatonic (Jan 5, 2007)

That's what I thought. I know that Virginia isn't going to give anything away for for free either B)


----------



## GTScott (Jan 5, 2007)

> dont know about Virgina but in Georgia they sent me something that said If I wanted one I would have to buy it seperately :ZZZ:


I was offended by that little request as well. To spite them, I plan to blow up the little license card to 24x36 and frame it on my wall. It will be sweeeeeet.

-GT


----------



## Catatonic (Jan 5, 2007)

Virginia's wall certificate is about the size of a college diploma - I will be getting one to hang on my office wall, no matter what the cost


----------



## M Lindeburg (Jan 5, 2007)

we are workign on a deal to print those for the state boards, you can get a discount if you surrender your reference materials, instead of recirculating them.


----------



## Catatonic (Jan 5, 2007)

> You are talking about something seperate from the license itself? I beleive that Virginia actually sends the blue and white license with the "congratulations" letter. Or so I have heard.


This is a large certificate made for framing to hang on the wall.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2007)

I like how the little blue certificate is the same license that the lady who cuts my hair displays in her booth :claps:


----------



## Catatonic (Jan 5, 2007)

> I like how the little blue certificate is the same license that the lady who cuts my hair displays in her booth :claps:


That's good stuff, isn't it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 5, 2007)

In VT they gave me a "barber's license" printout, flimsy wallet card, and 8.5x11 wall certificate. It's the lamest certificate ever, plain white office printer quality paper and generic times new roman font. :thatsgay:

NH was more on the ball. 11x14 parchment style certificate with big words like hereunto and stuff. And the wallet card was pre-laminated.

Here's a pic of the certificates from the states I'm licensed in. Got my NY EIT certificate on there for good measure too.


----------



## GTScott (Jan 5, 2007)

> I like how the little blue certificate is the same license that the lady who cuts my hair displays in her booth :claps:


I know, and I had a hard time finding a hair stylist with a PE.

GA mailed the little blue cards also.


----------



## Catatonic (Jan 5, 2007)

> In VT they gave me a "barber's license" printout, flimsy wallet card, and 8.5x11 wall certificate. It's the lamest certificate ever, plain white office printer quality paper and generic times new roman font. :thatsgay:
> NH was more on the ball. 11x14 parchment style certificate with big words like hereunto and stuff. And the wallet card was pre-laminated.
> 
> Here's a pic of the certificates from the states I'm licensed in. Got my NY EIT certificate on there for good measure too.


That's what I'm talkin' about - the New Hampshire one :thumbsup:


----------



## Art (Jan 5, 2007)

from what I can gather PA gives you a parchment certificate and a small paper license, which is the actual legal document..


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2007)

so whats the point of the wallett card?


----------



## frazil (Jan 5, 2007)

> > so whats the point of the wallett card?
> 
> 
> To whip out at parties so that chicks will dig ya.


:rotfl:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 5, 2007)

I still maintain a badge would be cooler.


----------



## pokadoros (Jan 5, 2007)

Back to the original question. I asked recent Virginia PE's and they said:

First a passing letter comes with your score.

A blue 8.5"X 5" licence with expiration date is coming at the same time or a few days later.(not clear)

Then after 3 months a 11"X14" wall certificate comes in the mail. (Free, and you don't have to request it.) :read:


----------



## Catatonic (Jan 5, 2007)

> Back to the original question. I asked recent Virginia PE's and they said:First a passing letter comes with your score.
> 
> A blue 8.5"X 5" licence with expiration date is coming at the same time or a few days later.(not clear)
> 
> Then after 3 months a 11"X14" wall certificate comes in the mail. (Free, and you don't have to request it.) :read:


Sweet! But why does a 3 month wait not surprise me?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 5, 2007)

I posted a copy of my passing letter (VT) and reciprocity approval (NH) on my wall until my certificates arrived. Better than nothing.

They have to print up the certificates, and have the board members sign them at their monthly meeting. Take a while I guess.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2007)

I put up my card on my desk next to my scissors, hair gel, shears, and other products that I use to cut peoples hair on my lunch break (I hope they dont notice that I am not really a senior barber)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 5, 2007)

^ What depth section did you take on the P.B. exam? :dunno:

I took advanced sideburn mechanics.


----------



## tucents (Jan 5, 2007)

I wouldve never thought, in a million years, I'd find tenured engineers with a sense of humor like you guys. :ass: P.B.? :rotflmao


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 5, 2007)

> I wouldve never thought, in a million years, I'd find tenured engineers with a sense of humor like you guys. :ass: P.B.? :rotflmao


Professional Barbers

I took the "Comb and Scissor Decontamination" afternoon session VT.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 5, 2007)

^ I thought about taking that one, but could never remember the equation for disinfection time as a function of the molarity of that blue shit in the jar.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 5, 2007)

> > ^ I thought about taking that one, but could never remember the equation for disinfection time as a function of the molarity of that blue shit in the jar.
> 
> 
> It is called barbicide and you have to run analysis on it to detemine the ppm of folicular particulant sustained solids (fpss). If fpss &gt; .001 % of BJSV (blue jar surface volume) then you have run the effluent through a screener into a receptacle with back flow prevention.


And God forbid you forget to allow for the head lice and other contaminants to be killed (such that they stop producing waste byproducts) before you run said ananlysis. Completely throws off the results. It was tough, I'm not gonna lie to you but ass


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 5, 2007)

Wait, does it matter if you are using a US standard 38 pronged comb, or the SI version which has 42.385 prongs?

Anyone know a conversion factor?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 5, 2007)

> Wait, does it matter if you are using a US standard 38 pronged comb, or the SI version which has 42.385 prongs?
> Anyone know a conversion factor?


My 48s has it preprogrammed, the damn HP33s doesn't, of course.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 5, 2007)

They :"the other board" mole: won't let you use the 48s. You're stuck with the ones that the :"the other board" mole: says you can have.

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;

Don't even try arguing about it. Will do no good! You'll only torture yourself.

:tone:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 5, 2007)

RESISTANCE IS FUTILE! RESISTANCE IS FUTILE! RESISTANCE IS FUTILE!

:borg :borg :borg :borg :borg :borg :borg :borg :borg :borg

-

:"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole:


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 5, 2007)

> They :"the other board" mole: won't let you use the 48s. You're stuck with the ones that the :"the other board" mole: says you can have.
> ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;
> 
> Don't even try arguing about it. Will do no good! You'll only torture yourself.
> ...


True enough, but thankfully I passed the PE, so now I'm free to destroy the 33s with firearms and use my 48s as I please.

Muuuuuaaaaaaahaaaaaaahhhahaaaaaahhaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dddd: :dddd: :dddd: :dddd:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 6, 2007)

> Congratulations. Are we going to start a recently passed the PB exam banner?


Good idea!

Hey PPI - suggestion for you. Beef up the color chapter in the next edition of the BERM. I got a couple of those questions wrong in the AM.


----------



## Frontier05 (Jan 6, 2007)

I was thinking of putting my ncees pencil collection in a thin glass frame too and hang it right next to the wall certificate .... hahahahaha

but that might be a little to over the top wierd. huh??

:lol2x:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2007)

thats actually an excellent idea!

I just sent out the $25 bucks for the "fancy" wall certifcate...


----------



## bohnsai78 (Jan 16, 2007)

I got my pass letter (from the testing agency, CPS) last Monday........yah, I was one of the ones that was freaking out every day for the entire week prior......apparently it takes forever to get your results in Wisconsin, but they've really got their shit together when it comes to issueing licenses.

I got the results on the 8th, printed out a one page form, filled it out, and faxed it to the DRL on Tuesday morning, and on Wednesday they had the website updated and had issued me a license number. I didn't expect to see a certificate for weeks......but guess what I found in the mail on Saturday......yup, a certificate. Looks just like the New Hampshire one above but they spelled New Hampshire with a W-I-S-C-O-N-S-I-N instead.

I should be getting my pre-inked stamp in the mail in a few days.


----------



## bohnsai78 (Jan 16, 2007)

oh yeah........there was a little note in the mail with the certificate that said I could order the blue &amp; red version of the certificate for $10......my wife said she got one when she got her "Barbering or Cosmetology Practitioner" license........but she doesn't show it off and rub it in people's noses at her work station


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 16, 2007)

> I should be getting my pre-inked stamp in the mail in a few days.


The preinked is the deal. That's what I got.


----------



## Mike1144 (Jan 17, 2007)

Frontier05 said:


> I was thinking of putting my ncees pencil collection in a thin glass frame too and hang it right next to the wall certificate .... hahahahahabut that might be a little to over the top wierd. huh??
> 
> :lol2x:


Not too weird I was gonna do that to. Have a space for 4 pencils, and only put in the 3 it took. Leave the last spot open, like a missing man formation. Its not always important you passed, Its just as important you never have to do it again.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 18, 2007)

Here is the large badge I made for myself to wear around the office on the first day back, now pinned to the wall hanging outside the cube.

I'll be creating a framed collage with my fancy certificate, blue barbers card, and $200 pencil, that is as soon as the work load let's up now that I'm a PE and expected to produce.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2007)

^ That what the GA stamp looks like?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 18, 2007)

Not exactly. Arched lettering saying "Registered Professional Engineer" in the middle with your number and your name across the bottom arc, replacing "Professional Engineer" in my doodle. I was going for impact with the giant PE letters since a pat on the back is the only immediate benefit for me for passing.


----------



## moodyj2000 (Jan 19, 2007)

Catatonic said:


> Does anyone know how the P.E. Certificate that you hang on the wall from the state (in my case Virginia) is obtained? Do they send you that info with your passing letter?



I passed the PE in April 06 in Virginia. You initially get the wallet card but about six weeks later you get the wall certificate mailed in a tube. No additional cost, it just takes time for them to get printed out. Congratulations to everyone who passed.

It is good to see some old names from the last cycle passing this one. Congrats Sapperslead, keep your head down over there.


----------



## moodyj2000 (Jan 19, 2007)

moodyj2000 said:


> I passed the PE in April 06 in Virginia. You initially get the wallet card but about six weeks later you get the wall certificate mailed in a tube. No additional cost, it just takes time for them to get printed out. Congratulations to everyone who passed.
> It is good to see some old names from the last cycle passing this one. Congrats Sapperslead, keep your head down over there.


This also goes for North Carolina, I registered there also after passing and they to sent me a wall certificate free of charge (well after paying for the registration).


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 20, 2007)

hey long time no see

welcome back


----------

